# Rotes Ausrufezeichen in Outlook wie geht das ?



## Sebastian (6. November 2002)

Ich manchen Mails die ich bekommen ist in Outlook vor der eMail immer ein rotes Ausrufezeichen !

Wie kann ich sowas auch machen das da dann so ein Ausrufezeichen vor eMail ist im Eingangskorb ?????


----------



## Virtual Freak (6. November 2002)

*no problem !!*

Um das zu erreichen musst du deine Mails mit der wichtigkeit HOCH verschicken...
gibt in der Leiste oben n ICON dafür (siehe Bild)
gleich daneben gibts dann noch den blauen pfeil nach unten..das steht für nicht wichtig..und die maisl haben dann auch n blauen pfeil im posteingang...
ich weiss aber nicht inwiefern diese spielerei von nicht M$ Cleinst unterstützt wird.

Greetz VF


----------



## nickname (10. November 2002)

...oder: Nachricht - Priorität festlegen - hoch

Gruss nickname :|


----------

